# Petsafe ultrasonic bark control.



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I think it’s less inhumane than having to rehome a dog or having to move. 

On the other hand, it’s really not ideal and I would find another solution. One, she gets frightened and it triggers her anxiety. Not great. Second, the others trigger the sound so she gets « punished » when she’s not doing anything wrong. There is no way she will make any sense of it and learn that barking is the behavior she gets punished for. And in the long run you might end up with a (more) skittish dog.

I would definitely try something that only gives her correction when SHE barks, not the other ones. Also, if she’s not allowed to bark, then none of the others are. You should not allow any barking, no matter the dog.

This is definitely the hardest behavior to change. I hope others will have good tips for you. I understand your pain.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I don’t keep it on, but turn it on if they all (including her) are barking out of control, so it’s not sounding when she doesn’t bark. Today has actually been a good day. After I first posted she came out here with the rest of us and has been playing with me. She is comfortable enough to bark at the tv, and even at the back door, which seldom gets barked at. 

She is not barking at the front door though, but is not acting anxious at all this afternoon. This morning she was. But she is in good spirits. I do need to find something just for her, but I hate to use a collar as it will correct her even when it’s ok (when playing or tempted by what she sees on tv). 

I know it can be difficult teaching her different rules if not impossible. But I am no longer using the ultrasonic thing I have and am returning it. I like the end result we have right now, but not the way she got there. 

Can anyone recommend something other than a collar? Please try to not tell me to train her with treats as I’ve done that a few times, and she decides it’s better to bark than get a treat, even with jackpot treats. 

Thanks!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It sounds like it worked as intended, but you're right to not use it again. Definitely not a good fit for a household with more than one dog.

With aversives like that, I feel like it only takes a time or two for them to be effective...._if_ they're going to be effective. I have friends who own a local store and give their dachshund free run of the place. They used some sort of citronella e-collar system, walked the perimeter once with him, turned the collar off, and that was that. He's never strayed in a decade. They don't even use the collar on him anymore.

In a situation like that, the collar facilitated clear communication of their expectations, which I suppose is what we're always aiming for. 

Hmmmmm. I wish I had a good suggestion. Peggy alert barks way more than I'd like, but (thanks to advice I read here, actually) I just walk between her and the trigger, "investigate" it for her, and say thank you. That seems to satisfy her. 

Still wish she wouldn't do it so much. And I suspect it might someday get worse. My last dog would work herself into hysterics.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Are you looking for a way to correct them when you are there with them, or when you are out of the house?
When I worked at home I was on the phone about 70% of my day. I could not have dogs barking in the background. I therefore kept several Coke cans with pennies in them lined up on my desk. The dogs didn't much like the noise of pennies in cans. At the first woof I would hurl a can out the door of my study, allowing it to bounce noisily down the stairs. If the dogs continued to bark I would throw another can. Usually one can would get the point across. I never had to throw more than three cans as long as I caught them immediately on the first woof, before the frenzy started.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We work hard to make sure Peggy's not afraid of loud noises. Lots of fireworks recordings with treats, that sort of thing. 

Has that been an issue for you with the pennycan technique, cowpony? I feel like it could backfire with some dogs and ignite a real fear.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I think its a good thing. The other dogs will learn and Stella will learn that she hears a sound she doesn't like when the dogs bark, so instead of chiming in she goes where she feels more comfortable. I would use it periodically while home and then turn it off as your doing. If she starts chiming in, turn it on again. She will get the idea that her barking is the trigger of the bad sound. I'd probably use while not at home so she doesn't disturb your neighbors.
cowpony.. a very good trainer told us about the can training. I haven't thought about it for some time, He said the key was 13 pennies, we taped up the can with duct tape. The first time our boxer tried to counter surf we threw it at him. It came from "nowhere" so he didn't associate it with us. We used it for other issues too. I guess the noise gets their attention and breaks the "mind field" they are in and they go back to being normal. Peggys mom it did not make them afraid of loud noises, but they did learn to respect the can. LOL I can walk them while fireworks are going off, my little shih tzu, that I had years ago and babies was afraid of everything. A lot also depends on the dog your working with, if you have a already natural fearful dog it probably wouldn't be the best method, at least not often but it will work to stop a bad behavior.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Edit: Weird double post. Sorry.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

"Respect the Can" sounds like something that should be printed on a t-shirt ?

I do know that trance you speak of. In classes especially, we'll usually have a moment or two where Peggy's ears quite literally turn off. You could set off fireworks right next to her and she'd be oblivious. The only thing that works in those moments is sticking a smelly treat under her nose.

Like smelling salts for a swooning Victorian woman!!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Peggy, my dogs never developed a fear of Coke cans. However, you do bring up a good point. Timing and consistency are really really important during any training. They're especially important when using an aversive. 

I was in a situation where I needed to be able to quiet the dogs immediately while simultaneously conducting a business phone call in a calm tone of voice. Happily, this situation ensured I stayed on my best game. Much as I wanted to mute my headset and yell at the dogs, "Shut the %$#& up," I couldn't. That tone of anger would have bled back into my phone conversation when I unmuted the mic. Nor could I leave my desk to go to the dogs; I had a six foot headset cord. So, everything was always very quick, consistent, and calm. The Coke can went flying immediately after the very first woof. The Coke can never went airborne unless there was a woof. The Coke can never hit a dog unless by dumb luck he happened to be standing at the foot of the stairs. The dogs figured out the cause and effect pretty fast.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Mufar42 said:


> I think its a good thing. The other dogs will learn and Stella will learn that she hears a sound she doesn't like when the dogs bark, so instead of chiming in she goes where she feels more comfortable. I would use it periodically while home and then turn it off as your doing. If she starts chiming in, turn it on again. She will get the idea that her barking is the trigger of the bad sound. I'd probably use while not at home so she doesn't disturb your neighbors..


Thanks Mufar. I was thinking the same things as you said. I don’t think I need to turn it on overnight as the dogs just don’t bark unless there is really something to bark at. They scared away an intruder (he had the front door open) just a few months ago and I don’t want to stop them from that. 

But Monday she heard it sound only once, and has not barked at the door since, (so far). It has been a quiet few days. But tonight she showed interest in barking at the door, but from my chair. I suspect I may have to flip it on for a moment tomorrow. 

It was just killing me thinking it might be inhumane, but the result I’ve had so far is just what I hoped for when I ordered it. At least it doesn’t bother the other two, so that is a really good thing. 

Thanks!

cowpony... your response was great, but I laughed through it! I could picture it and just found it funny. I think I probably couldn’t do that as I live upstairs, with tile floors, and it would surely resonate into my neighbor’s apartments. It’s a great idea though! Thanks so much for your input. It’s an idea I may use later by putting an area rug in that area.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Jojogal, what's the link to the one you ordered or are ordering? I tried this one, found it to be cheaply made, and it barely put a dent in Bella's barking when she hears the slightest noise outside. I've read they vary considerably.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

The one I got is from Here. They have a lot of really bad reviews, but it certainly works for Stella. With Zeke, the first time it went off it just curtailed his barking, he got softer. But when I had to get it on again Thursday he stopped as soon as it went off. They do say to give it up to a couple weeks to really see an effect.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Vita said:


> Jojogal, what's the link to the one you ordered or are ordering? I tried this one, found it to be cheaply made, and it barely put a dent in Bella's barking when she hears the slightest noise outside. I've read they vary considerably.


Ok so I’m new using this in the browser on my phone and my first attempt to quote you didn’t work. But I gave you the link in the post above this one.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> It sounds like it worked as intended, but you're right to not use it again. Definitely not a good fit for a household with more than one dog.
> 
> With aversives like that, I feel like it only takes a time or two for them to be effective...._if_ they're going to be effective. I have friends who own a local store and give their dachshund free run of the place. They used some sort of citronella e-collar system, walked the perimeter once with him, turned the collar off, and that was that. He's never strayed in a decade. They don't even use the collar on him anymore.
> 
> ...


Hi Peggy. I’m sorry I didn’t answer this sooner, but I agree with a lot of what you said. The part that f getting up to investigate during alert barking I do all the time when I had chihuahuas. They were very happy with that. They would start, then run to me to have me follow them to the door. (All the while still barking). Once at the door I’d say, “Ok, let mama check. Shhh...”

I’d look through the peephole and tell them I didn’t see anyone, “But thank you for letting me know!” In a little retry much sing song way. And it was all over. That was exactly what they wanted from me.

Stella however, barks totally out of control: it is so much farther than alert barking. She is tellinf the person in the hall to just get the @$%! out of there! I’ve just never had a dog like that before.

so here is how this last week went, and I no longer feel like I’m abusing her by using this high pitched tone. Last Sunday I turned it on and walked away. Zeke got quieter and barked less and with Oscar being a little hard of hearing it effects him by zero. All 3 of them ran to the door barking out of control. The device sounded several times and Zeke finally stopped. It only took 1 sounding for Stella to get away from there.

Late that night she couldn’t help but bark at the ASPCA commercial on tv. (Can’t blame her for that one). It was the only noise she made. Next morning? Quiet! At noon she ran to the door out of control, I quietly walked over, turned it on for one second and she went to wait for me on my chair. Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday were quiet. Thursdaymid morning they all did it again. I turned it on again while they were going crazy. Stella ran to the back, but this time Zeke stopped barking.

Since Thursday Stella has not barked at the door except when she heard me coming up the stairs this morning. She was soooooo excited I was home! I never want that to stop... I love hearing them all in that anticipation for me. This morning she was out of control in front of the tv, and for a brief 1/2 second let it sound, and it was over.

Sunday was a “test” day, so in a week she’s heard 3 tones sound. And she is quiet and unlike Sunday, while she will still go to her room, she is not frightened of it now. Her spirits and confidence are in a great place. I can see her think about if she is going to bark or not, and once she’s made the correct decision we have a minute yet big party.

I am beginning to believe This could really work for all my dogs.Zeke will still go to the door and bark, but listens now. All I have to say is, “Zeke, enough” and he usually stops. Oscar stops because he only barks when he has a partner.If it’s upsetting enough then Stella will jump on top of the couch and bark towards the front door, but once I start talking to her I have her attention and that one is solved.

Because this seems to be working so well, and I will never just leave it on again as well only want it to sound once or maybe twice, I ordered a handheld one. Hoping it will have the same effect. But with that it will be so much easier to do positive training in when I have to use it. It also has a pleasing tone you can play. Like - bark bark bark “Quiet”, sound it, sound immediately the pleasing tone to get their attention, then praise and treat with either food rewards or a moment of fast, furious play. (Stellas
Fave).

If anybody wants to know if it continues working, how well it’s working, and if I can get to the point where I only sound the pleasant tone and it will finally stop her, just let me know. 


Sorry for the ultra lengthy reply, but I’m actually pretty amazed at the difference it’s made.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Jojogal, your explanations are very helpful! I would be interested to hear how it goes with the handheld one. What kind of range does it have?
And I love your plan for the positive sound as well!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I absolutely would like to hear continued updates! 

Seems you are using this tool with great care and intention. The results are specific and fair. 

Stella is probably quite relieved to not "have" to bark like that anymore.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Starvt said:


> Jojogal, your explanations are very helpful! I would be interested to hear how it goes with the handheld one. What kind of range does it have?
> And I love your plan for the positive sound as well!


The handheld one has a range of 30 feet, and I believe it is the same for the stationary one also, or close to it. If you need it outdoors or for a larger than normal room there is anOutdoor Model here on a different site (it’s way cheaper). There was a review on the indoor one from a dog foster mom that said this one works well indoors when there are multiple dogs.




PeggyTheParti said:


> I absolutely would like to hear continued.
> Stella is probably quite relieved to not "have" to bark like that anymore.


I believe you’re right! As time goes on she listens to things, and watches tv, with much less urgency and anxiety. She also “decides” not to bark much more quickly now than in the beginning. She’s also learning that no barking means extra play time and that she enjoys immensely.

I will continue to give updates as this could be a learning experience for those of us who do have problem barkers


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I was just thinking about something I forgot to put in my last update.

Stella hasn’t quite been here a year yet, and came to me with so much baggage. Part of that was she was not comfortable with much physical connection from me: no cuddling, almost never would she jump on my lap, much less come up to let me show her affection. She's come leaps and bounds in that area and has gotten downright loving.

When the tone sounding would scare her (after the firsttime), she came to me for comfort and reassurance. I’d talk to her rub her, hold her in my arms. I soon realized this was a bonding period much stronger than we’ve ever experienced together. She’s never come to me for comfort before, and I’ve never felt so honored now that she has.

I just wanted to mention this bonding experience. It seems to have cemented what she had well started in her connection to me. I know it sounds weird, but it’s just another upside to this whole thing.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I agree - that's huge! I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

After 95.5 hours (4full days) of not barking at the front door, Stella had decided it was ok to bark wildly on top of the couch while looking at the door.

I’ve had the handheld unit over the weekend but didn’t have to use it... until this morning.

I gave it about half as long a tone of the stationary unit, and she immediately stopped. She didn’t run to the back this time, but I praised her immediately and she remained in good spirits and went right back to playing.

I am thrilled with the result! And even though she was barking, she still knew not to run to the front door while doing so. I guess now it’s time for tweaking. She really is learning the difference between allowed barking and what’s unacceptable. I didn’t think that would be possible.

Just gets better and better!









PETSAFE Collarless Ultrasonic Remote Trainer System - Chewy.com


Buy PetSafe Collarless Ultrasonic Remote Trainer System at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

So probably last post unless anyone has a comment or questions. Stella is doing amazingly well. I have only used the handheld one once and she connected it with the tone right away. All she needs is to see me reach for it and she’s quiet and picks right back up with her play.

Also I’ve noticed, all day today, that if she woofs 2-3 times at a loud noise, or at the tv, I simply need to say her name, and pretty gently, and she is completely silent. I’ve been letting her get in these little woofs before I say her name and she seems really happy with that. Her personality has not changed one iota. She’s as happy (happier?) than ever, and is way more relaxed. She no longer _has_ to take the lead in barking and seems relieved to have given up that role.

I would not suggest this as the first step in training about barking, rather as a try after other conventional training and other ways have been tried and failed. Zeke wasn’t bothered by it although he does stop and listen when I say his name. And when I say ‘stop’, he almost always does.

Oscar can’t hear it, but only barks when another dog is. My home has been so quiet! I know my neighbors are much happier! When I see them outside they are friendly and we can say hello, or even have conversations. I think they avoided me like the plague before.

And Vita - This little handheld one works great! It is pretty inexpensive on chewy and seems made well. I hope, if you try it, that little Bella doesn’t have that fear reaction like Stella, but more like Zeke that just caught his attention a couple of times, and ‘inspired’ him to listen to me.


----------

